# Alles Sage oder wie?



## Havorred01 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!!!#h

Ich möchte mal Eure objektive Meinung zu Sage-Ruten hören. Egal wo, in welchen Foren man liest, hat doch fast jeder eine Sage-Rute. Oder hat es sich vorgenommen sich eine anzuschaffen. 
Sind Sage-Ruten denn wirklich so gut? 
Es gibt doch so viele namenhafte Rutenhersteller, ist Sage wirklich das "Alpha"? 
Im Bezug auf Meerforellen/Küstenfischen scheint es ja nichts besseres zu geben. Findet ihr das auch? Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Sage anschaffen, aber die Preise sind echt enorm, und bevor ich mir eine Rute für 650€ anschaffe, will ich mir sicher sein dass es sich auch lohnt. 
Es wird mit sicherheit die Frage kommen was für eine Rute: #6 9'6ft. z.B.: die z-Axis.
Ich habe auch schon eine Sagerute: Fli 9'6 #5-6, ich habe nur noch nicht entdeckt was eine Sagerute von anderen unterscheidet. 
Sooo, Diskusionsrunde eröffnet |uhoh:

Viele Grüße 

Havorred01


----------



## Inkognitofly (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

:vik:#6#6:vik:

Sage ist nichts für die Billigangler deren Fraktion sich wohl gleich melden wird.
Wer Sage fischt, weiß meistens warum.

Ob nun Sage das Non Plus Ultra ist, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Ich pers. finde das die Flight Serie nicht verdient das da Sage drauf steht.
Ausserdem hast du entweder eine 596 oder eine 696 Fli !

Aber wenn du jetzt schon nicht den unterschied zwischen Sage und anderen Rute rausgefunden hast, dann lass es lieber sein.
Nur weil andere bzw. viele Sage fischen muss man nicht mit auf den Zug springen !

TL

PS: fische seit 20 Jahren Sage, und das aus überzeugung


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Ich denke Sage-Ruten gehören mit Sicherheit zu den Top-Ruten. Allerdings meine ich auch, dass du einen großen Teil des Preises nur zahlst, weil eben Sage draufsteht!!!
Es gibt auch einige andere Hersteller mit hervorragenden ruten zu einem deutlich angenehmeren Preis. Also ich fische Loop. Ich bin damit auch sehr zu frieden. Die Ruten haben zwar auch ihren Preis, allerdings immernoch deutlich niedriger wie bei einer Sage. 

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Hab eine billigere Sage und zwar ein 9ft 5 aus der Ds2 Serie die hat 140Euro gekostet.
Ich persönlich finde die top auf jeden Fall besser als meine st.croix, lamiglas die ich bis jetzt hatte und habe. Sind schon tolle Ruten. Allerdings finde ich auch dass die flight Serie einen sehr billigen Eindruck macht.


----------



## Smödi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

@Inkognitofly:


Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Sage ist nichts für die Billigangler deren Fraktion sich wohl gleich melden wird.
> Wer Sage fischt, weiß meistens warum.


Sage Ruten sind mit Sicherheit hochwertige Ruten, das möchte ich nicht abstreiten.
Aber alle Fliegenfischer als "Billigangler" zu bezeichnen, die keine 700 - 800 Euronen für ein Rütchen ausgeben möchten oder auch können, finde ich etwas vermessen.
Ich denke für 200 - 400 Euro bekommt man auch schon klasse Ruten.
Vieleicht wäre ja das was für Dich?
http://fliegenfischen-europa.de/Chanel_Fliegenfischerset.htm
Ansonsten stimme ich der Meinung von Browntroutcatcher völlig zu.


----------



## Christian D (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Sage? Nö...
Für mich persönlich ist die Orvis Helios in Midflex das "Alpha". Ob nun Sage oder Orvis: beide sind vom Preis her deftig! Ob der Preis angemessen ist? Ich habe ne 5er Helios und ich sage ja. Mit der CFO zusammen einen Tausender auf den Tisch gelegt. Verrückt? Vielleicht. Das Gerät macht mir Spaß. Mehr Fische fange ich dadurch aber nicht...

Wenn ich Preis-Leistung mit ins Spiel bringe und den Preis in Relation zu Wurfleistung und Qualität setze, dann ist auch die LPxE-Serie fast nicht schlagbar. Greys hat in Relation zum Preis ganz wunderbare Ruten im Programm. Die Echos sind doch auch prima Ruten zu einem Preis, bei dem man nicht gleich Insolvenz anmelden muss.

Subjektivität spielt doch die größte Rolle. Kenne auch Leute, die die Sage-Ruten ganz und gar nicht klasse finden. Für die ist dann RST das Non-Plus-Ultra. 

Den Fischen wird es egal sein. :g


----------



## SCV (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Ich habe eine Sage Fli 596-4 und 2 Hardy Ruten (Sirrus 4,Viscount 6) und kann die Sage Rute nur empfehlen. Eine sehr gute, schnelle Aktion, noch besser als die beiden Hardys, die auch nicht schlecht sind.
Die Sagerute hat inkl. Zoll weniger als 250 € gekostet als Direktimport aus den USA.


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*



Havorred01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!#h
> 
> Sooo, Diskusionsrunde eröffnet |uhoh:
> 
> ...





Hey, es wurde mal wieder nen Tread eröffnet worden, was ein Fass ohne Boden ist oder war einfach nur Langeweile angesagt 







Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Wer Sage fischt, weiß meistens warum.


*
WARUM* *????????



*
 PS: Tschuldigung ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen aber ich habe gerade Langeweile und übrigens ich fische Hardy* :q:q:q
*


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

hallo leute 
es muß nicht umbeding ne sage rute sein wenn ich die leute an der küste sehe die eine ausrüstung haben in wert von über 1000euro :g
und denn noch den harry machen am strand  kann ich nur lachen 
ich fische ne scierra in 8 # 9,6fuß und ne scierra 6/7 # 9,6 fuß 
und fange genau so viele fische wie einer mit ner sage rute :vik:sieht zwar gut aus der stock aber fischen tut er genau wie jede andere rute 
und die kohle gebe ich lieber für mein sohn aus lg andre 
oder fürs bindematerial


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Ich kann dir auch die IIx von Winston empfehlen. Die ist von der Aktion genau so wie die XI2 von Sage. Kostet aber weniger. 495E glaub ich. Und in bestimmten Läden bekommt man eine Schnur gratis dazu. Wo verrate ich nicht ;-)
Aber alles in allem ist Sage ein Topprodukt. Gibt aber auch jede menge anderer guter Marken. Auf jeden Fall sollte man Spaß mit dem Werfen der Rute haben. Wenn sie optisch noch ins Erscheinungsbild passt, ist es die Richtige.

Noch günstiger ist die Loop Multi. ca. 350E. Habe die schon mal am Fluss probegeworfen und muss sagen, dass sie einer Sage um nicht viel nachsteht.

MfG Simon


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Hab grad noch mal den Weihnachtskatalog von Heger durchgeguckt. Da ist die Neuauflage von der XI2, die XI3 als Rod of the Year 2010 drin. Die kostet mit dem Koffer ungelogen 2450 Euronen. Die spinnen doch die Römer oder besser gesagt die Bayern. Alleine für den Koffer bekomme ich ein Golf 3.  hahaha


----------



## Havorred01 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Moinsen! 

@xfishbonex: Nettes Posting. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich z.zt. auch mit ner hm2 in #8 an die Küste fahre. 
...und wenn mein Sohn nichts bekommt, investiere ich es auch in die bindekiste. :g

Habe mir letztes Jahr ne Loop Multi gekauft in #7. Die läßt sich gut werfen ohne frage, allerdings finde ich die Schnur (Loop opti stillwater) doch nicht so passend dazu. 

übrigens interessante Antworten!!!

...weiter geht's |supergri


----------



## Pinn (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Sage ist gut und vergleichsweise nicht ganz so preiswert.

Bei den verschiedenen Automobilherstellern soll das ähnlich sein. Aber um von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen, reicht auch ein PKW der Mittelklasse.

Und wer zu blöd zum Fliegenfischen ist, wird auch mit einer Sage-Rute wenig Eindruck schinden. Umgekehrt: Es bedarf keiner Sage-Rute, um ein guter Fliegenfischer zu sein.

Ich verstehe den Sinn der Diskussion nicht so richtig. :g

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Bungo (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Also die Ruten sind gut, aber da ich für eine Ecke weniger Geld gleichwertige Ruten bekomme, stimmt einfach die Preisleistung nicht.


----------



## wirbel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Moin, Ich hab vor ca.1 jahr das erstemal mit einer 6er Sage z-axis an einem Forellesee geworfen und was soll ich sagen - ich hab mich sofort verliebt. An dem Tag hab ich meine Redington (auch 6er) bei seite gelegt und nie wieder gefischt, seit dem besitze ich eine 6er und eine 8er Sage Z-axis jetzt kommt noch ne 4er dazu. Ich habe auch schon andere hersteller gefischt aber für mich gibt es nur noch Sage Z-axis. Teuer ist sie ja aber Sage gibt 30 jahre Garantie auf egal was für ein schaden . Du kannst sie mutwillig zerstören und bekommst eine neue. Natürlich muss jeder selber sehen ob die rute zu einem passt - auch preislich. 
Die Rute Fischt selbständig ich steh nur daneben :m spaß aber ich muss sagen die Sage Z-axis ist mit der Richtigen Kombi eine absolutes Sahne stück. 
Jeder sollte sie mal Probe werfen .


----------



## Bungo (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*



wirbel schrieb:


> Teuer ist sie ja aber Sage gibt 30 jahre Garantie auf egal was für ein schaden . Du kannst sie mutwillig zerstören und bekommst eine neue.


Naja, dann wird auch Sage nichts neues geben wenn sie das herausfinden. Allerdings bekommste auch ne neue wenn du die Rute mit einer Autotür oder einem Einschalg fetzt, das ist die Hauptsache!



wirbel schrieb:


> Die Rute Fischt selbständig ich steh nur daneben :m


Irgendwas musst du richtig machen, denn: (siehe Signatur) 

Aber so ähnlich ging es mir als ich das erste mal meine 6er Guideline LPXE RS geworfen habe. Total verliebt und meine 4/5er Exori steht nur noch in der Ecke. Ich fische hiermit auf alles (außer im Bach, da hab ich ne 2/3er).
Da brauch man einfach keine 8er mehr, die ist überflüssig.

Was kostet denn die 6er Z-axis?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Moin,

ich fische auch Sage - Ruten und bin zufrieden.

Obwohl ich finde Sage ist nicht gleich Sage.

Ich hab ne DS und ne XP.
Allerdings finde ich die TFO -Ruten auch nicht schlecht und hätte ich nicht mein "Getackle" würde ich mir heutzutage wahrscheinlich diese Ruten zulegen.

Als 2 - händer und in Kl. 4 fische ich Scierra.

Ich denke, die Rute mit welcher der Angler klarkommt ist die Richtige, egal von welcher Marke.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Obwohl ich finde Sage ist nicht gleich Sage.



Stimmt, meine VPS habe ich nie richtig werfen können, habe sie verkauft und der Käufer war sowas von begeistert.
Einwenig härter währe besser gewesen und für hundert mehr hätte ich eine XP bekommen :c


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Und wenn es ne Balzer Diabolo ist, solange der Betreffende damit werfen kann ist alles gesagt #h

Ich war letztens selbst überrascht, wie gut doch eine ABU Diplomat wirft (Sportplatz), das Ding gibts im Set incl. Rolle, Schnur und Transportrohr für kleines Geld, gegen das was ich vor 20 Jahren hatte um zu beginnen ein echter Traum 

Jeder soll das fischen, was ihm gut in der Hand liegt, der Preis spielt dann keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch die IIx von Winston empfehlen. Die ist von der Aktion genau so wie die XI2 von Sage. ...




Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Zwischen den beiden genannten Ruten liegen Welten. Es sei denn du meinst die Winston BII_*m*_x. Die könnte man schon der Sage Xi2 vergleichen.

Ich fische sowohl Ruten von Sage als auch Fabrikate anderer Hersteller (Guideline, Steelfin, CTS) und habe schon Ruten von T&T, Winston und Elnetti gefischt.
Ich finde, dass man mit einem großen Namen zwar ein Image und eine gute Garantieleistung erkauft, aber noch lange keine Rute, die sich gut wirft und die sich für die eigene Fischerei eignet.
Dafür sind die persönlichen Anforderungen was die Werferei als auch die Fischerei betrifft zu verschieden.

Ich greife einfach die beiden oben genannten Ruten (Sage Xi2 und Winston BIIx; beide habe mal gehabt und auch gefischt) wieder auf.
Die Winston ist eine Rute, mit der man schön smooth werfen kann und auch die saubere Präsentation einer Trockenfliege leicht von der Hand geht.
Allerdings kann diese Rute nichts mit größeren Streamern und/oder Sinkschnüren anfangen.
Die Sage hingegen ist nicht wirklich eine Rute für die zarte Fischerei, aber man kann mit ihr problemlos größere Streamer, schwere Nymphen und auch Sinkschnüre werfen.
Diese beiden Ruten zu vergleichen ist als würde man Vivaldi und Metallica vergleichen.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Ich habe früher viel mit der Kopfrute gefischt und dort habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen das teuer (besonders von Markenherstellern) einfach besser ist.
 Selbst Ruten die bei einer günstigen Firma hergestellt wurden, aber von einer besseren Firma verkauft wurden um längen besser sind.
So ist es bei mir immer noch diese Kopfentscheidung die sagt,
kauf eine mit Namen.
Sollte Milo Fliegenruten herstellen währe ich der erste Kunde.


----------



## wirbel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Hey Bungo die 6er Z-axis bekommst du für 600-700 €. #6


----------



## Flyfisher1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Zwischen den beiden genannten Ruten liegen Welten. Es sei denn du meinst die Winston BII_*m*_x. Die könnte man schon der Sage Xi2 vergleichen.
> 
> Ich fische sowohl Ruten von Sage als auch Fabrikate anderer Hersteller (Guideline, Steelfin, CTS) und habe schon Ruten von T&T, Winston und Elnetti gefischt.
> Ich finde, dass man mit einem großen Namen zwar ein Image und eine gute Garantieleistung erkauft, aber noch lange keine Rute, die sich gut wirft und die sich für die eigene Fischerei eignet.
> ...


Hier greife ich mal aus dem letzten Satz auf:
" Die Ruten zu vergleichen "

Genau das ist die Krux, man kann nicht Birnen, Äpfel, und Pflaumen, miteinander vergleichen. Ich hatte schon in einem andern Fred darauf hin gewiesen dass so ziemlich jeder Fischer sein persönliches Empfinden sowie Wurfstil hat. Dann sind die Ruten noch für unterschiedliche Bereiche und Anwendungen konzipiert.
Eine exakte Aussage über eine Rute kann man nur nach einer Messung machen. Auf der Seite des Rutenbauers Theo Matschewsly, einem mehrfachen Castingmeister im Fliegenwerfen, befindet sich ganz unten auf der Seite der Download " 15 grad power protokoll ".
Hier wird der Powerfaktor etlicher Ruten aufgeführt. Damit ist zumindest ein physikalisch exakter Vergleich von Fliegenruten möglich. 
http://www.theowsky.solitip.de/inde...:15d-power-info&catid=36:background&Itemid=90

Ich besitze zwar selbst 3 Sage Ruten, hab sie vor langer Zeit gekauft, als sie noch bezahlbar waren. Heute würde ich mir meine Ruten von Theowsky Rods, bauen lassen. Theo baut die Ruten genau auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden zugeschnitten und das zu einem Preis der wirklich gerechtfertigt ist und weit unter dem von Sage liegt. Dann habe ich eine Rute die genau zu mir und meiner Fischerei passt!


----------



## Thomas E. (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Habe "Theo" neulich auf einem Treffen in Hamm mal wiedergesehen und konnte eine von Ihm gefertigte Rute mit Solitip- Spitze werfen.
Weiß nicht mehr welches Modell, in Kl. 5.

Mein erster Eindruck: sehr gut !

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alles Sage oder wie?*

Servus. Leute das ist wie überall Prestige ist gefragt. Als ich das erste mal mit der Fliege wedelte wars ein 2,7m Hohlglasprügel, uns was soll ich sagen ich habe gefangen damit. Von der Rolle will ich gar nicht reden. Wenn wir ehrlich sind wieviele leute können die Schnur in voller länge sauber ablegen wenns überhaupt soweit kommen. Ne flugschnur is ca 27meter lang wer kann diese Länge in der Luft halten bei 5er oder 6er Schnurklasse. Ich bin zu dem Schlußß gekommen das man selten mehr als 15 max 20 meter wirft. Ich denke das schafft man heute mit jeder Kohlefaserrute egal welcher marke.
Ergo es muß keine Rute um 500 oder noch mehr euro sein. Wer sichs leisten will find ich ok nur es ist sicher kein nur Sage.
MfG
Lenzi


----------

